# Lens selection for trip to Ireland



## tazdog (Aug 11, 2013)

Need help i have a trip to Ireland and need suggestions on lens for landscape. I have the EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USMmm II, but was wondering if i should use a prime?

For interior of rooms and spaces shots as above I have the EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM but was wondering if I should rent either the TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II or the TS-E 17mm f/4L?

Thanks


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 11, 2013)

Depends on how much other gear you're bringing and your budget. Are you bringing a tripod? If yes, it might be worth renting the TS-E 17 and TS-E 24. The 17 is more useful inside, where the spaces are smaller, and the 24 is more useful outside.

If you're not bringing a tripod, then the 16-35 will be just fine.


----------



## sambafan (Aug 11, 2013)

I finally was able to afford the 35/1.4L last week and now I am wondering how I lived so long without it.


----------



## Drum (Aug 11, 2013)

as with everything it depends where you go to as to whether it is feasible to set up a tripod and set up your shot for a Ts-e lens, Any Ideas what you intend to shoot?


----------



## tazdog (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes i do plan on bring my tripod. I plan on taking pictures in side castles and older buildings. I am also going to use the tripod for exterior landscape pictures.


----------



## Drum (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes Taking your tripod is a good Idea for some shots but some tourist places will have other tourists where the tripping hazard of a tripod may make it not feasible to set it up. I live in Ireland, tell me some of the places you intend to visit and I'll tell you if I know about them


----------



## tazdog (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks
Flying in to Dublin stay couple of nights. Then going to Galway to stay. Will be visiting sounding areas.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 13, 2013)

Forget those red ring lenses, get one with the GREEN RING


----------



## Jim O (Aug 13, 2013)

tazdog said:


> Thanks
> Flying in to Dublin stay couple of nights. Then going to Galway to stay. Will be visiting sounding areas.


I've made this trip twice. Once flew to Shannon and toured the west and south. You'll probably find this much more interesting. The other time was for a wedding outside of Dundalk, up near Ulster. That time I flew in and out of Dublin. I spent a week mostly in mountains of the southeast.

Both were long ago and in the days of film. I took my EOS-3 and a bunch of lenses the first time. Mostly they took up space. The second time I took my old 28-70mm f/2.8 L and a 24mm f/2.8 (old version of course). I made some great images during those trips but not many were indoors, aside from a few at my friend's wedding (I wasn't the bride's family's paid photographer, just a guest). That's my point though. Ireland is great for the (mainly outdoor) scenery and the people and pubs. If I were going today, I'd probably take my 6D, my 17-40 f/4, my tripod, and maybe nothing else.

If you're basing yourself around Galway, try to get south to Dingle. It's gorgeous and there are lots of great locations on the peninsula. On the way from there to Galway we found a castle that had not really been restored. Just a sign in front and it was open. It was near the water and it was quiet and had an eerie feel. I could almost hear Cromwell and his men coming...


----------



## Drum (Aug 14, 2013)

Dublin and Galway are great destinations but in the cities and tourist spots my personal opinion would be that you would have a hard time setting up a tripod and TS-E due to the amount of people. The other big limiting factor will usually be the weather, it does rain here more often than not.
If you would like a couple of suggestions, Kylemore abbey in Connemara is good to visit However when i went there the clouds were below the tops of the hills. If you do go to the Cliffs of Moher I would recommend that you do the boat trip from Doolin (The top of the cliffs are good too but harder to get a good photo due to the angles and the light). Anyway enjoy your trip!!


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Aug 15, 2013)

The 16-35 should be adequate for landscapes - but many of the most interesting shots in Ireland are the 
friendly faces and classic interiors. Consider either the 50 f1. or the 85 f1.8 as a second lens and enjoy
the trip.


----------



## SPL (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello,

I just made a trip to Ireland this past winter. I have to say, I made a post for some advice, and the people here on CR were quite kind with their advice for equipment and locations,..Thanks! I owe them some shots from my trip!
Anyway, I took a tripod with a 5D III, and 17-40L, 24-105L, and kept a 50mm 1.4 in my jacket for indoor/ pub/low light shots. Seemed to work OK
I think I could have shot for days in Connemara! Beautiful!
hope my link works,...have fun!

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11386.msg203298#msg203298


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 8, 2013)

I live here. I use a 17-40 and a 24 tse quite a lot. My big recommendation would be to bring filters to get the best out of the sky. PM me if you want some location advice. It depends on what you like shooting. Weather I'd the biggest hazard bring a camera cover or a plastic bag


----------

